# Giant owners with Michelin Dynamic tires...They're really bad



## chrisjohn (Sep 15, 2005)

Three flats in four days riding on basically groomed roads and the NLR river trail. Weak thorns that should have not even made it through the side wall, punctured directly in the center of the tire.

Bought two Continental GP3K's and am MUCH happier. 

I'd planned on riding the OEM rubber until they quit, but don't like burning through tubes that fast. At leat manufacuters cut put decent PUNCTURE resistant tires on their bikes, even if they are wire bead.


----------



## rick222 (May 29, 2005)

I have the Dynamics on my TCR carbon and honestly found them great. I've ridden over you name it this year.... no problems. I might go with Michelin Carbons next year as the Dynamics are a little heavy.


----------



## chrisjohn (Sep 15, 2005)

It's probably me, getting rid of some flat kharma that I've built up. It had been at least one year between flats, then a new bike and flats like crazy. Maybe it's because I'm riding more.


----------



## joey_the_thinker (Feb 23, 2005)

*Mine are fine soo far*

Mine have been pretty good so far....over 600 miles...riding on decent paved main roads, but still have to go through the mine field of stones regularly at intersections and ran right over a piece of steel rod at about 25 mph and nothing went wrong, not even a wobble. Maybe you got a bad set...first set made on Monday morning ? Now about those Zero XSR 3 wheels that came with my bike, are they any good or would a set of Shimano R550 be a nice upgrade or a waste of money ?


----------



## DaveN (Jun 25, 2005)

400 miles on mine before I relegated them to indoor trainer duty. They wore well and I had only 1 flat which is about average for me and the areas that I ride.


----------



## Bryn (Jul 9, 2005)

*mine have been fine*

I got the michelin dynamics with my TCR 2 about six months ago. Since then ive ridden a century and trained around 5 days out of seven. Out of all that time i have had one flat which was caused by a piece of glass. I'd say they were pretty reliable for me, i'll have to get a new front tyre soon though because of wear and cuts i noticed on it they other day and as some other poster previously said, they aren't the lightest tyre out there. Overall i would say they weren't a bad tyre and you were just really unlucky.


----------



## quitter (Nov 7, 2005)

Only one flat on my OCR in 550 miles. I must ask about the Xero XSR4 wheels as well.


----------



## dscottj (Aug 8, 2005)

After my experience with the stock tires on my 02 Cypress (6 flats in 8 months), I had the shop put Micheline (sp?) Carbons on my new OCR before I took it out of the store this June. I now have 1300 miles on them and (knock wood) not a single flat. The back tire is starting to look like it took a near miss from an IED, so I'll probably get replacements around 2000 miles (even though they're rated for 3000).

I love the bikes, I think the stock tires are, well, crap. But that's just me. Gives you something to upgrade for cheap!


----------



## A02 (Dec 20, 2004)

I dropped Conti 3Ks and R550s when I was building up my aluxx TCR frame and love the combination. Really bomb-proof and smooth for the minimal expense.


----------



## WrongBikeFred (Oct 19, 2005)

*2000 miles commuting*



chrisjohn said:


> Three flats in four days riding on basically groomed roads and the NLR river trail. Weak thorns that should have not even made it through the side wall, punctured directly in the center of the tire.
> 
> Bought two Continental GP3K's and am MUCH happier.
> 
> I'd planned on riding the OEM rubber until they quit, but don't like burning through tubes that fast. At leat manufacuters cut put decent PUNCTURE resistant tires on their bikes, even if they are wire bead.


1 flat and that was at the valve stem, probably a bad seam. They are replaced now, they developed too many small cuts in the side wall and surface.


----------



## liquid_action (Jul 1, 2005)

ive got the dynamics on my limited, had 183 miles on em and i found a staple on the road and it went thru and got my tube. otherwise, personally i like the tires. i may go to something more flat resistand when i get some mavic wheels tho.


----------



## Abbett (Oct 23, 2005)

The Michelin Dynamics aren't bad tires just an inexpensive touring tire. I put 1,000 miles on the Dyamics and had just one flat. Last week I switched them out for a pair of Continental GP4000's with Michelin light weight tubes. The new combination weighs over half a pound less and the new tires give me more confidence when cornering hard.


----------



## Spongedog (Aug 6, 2005)

*Carbons*

I seem to pick up a lot of glass riding around Washington DC. I had numerous flats on my Dynamics. I switched the rear to Carbons and have had zero problems with that tire for months. I just flatted my front tire and switched that to the new Carbons. Unofrtunately, the new Carbons don't come with the yellow stripe (which perfectly matched the yellow paint on my OCR Limited frame) anymore. If you want more flat protection, with a great tire, go with the Carbons.


----------

